# At Home Chemical Peels-Any one tried this?



## EmbalmerBabe (May 20, 2010)

I just found this website that sells kits to do your own at home chemical peel kits, I am assuming with a very good sheet of instructions since it sounds like this stuff can really _burn_ your skin.

Here is the site:
At Home Chemical Peels Anti Aging Acne Scars

Has any one had good or bad results with these? Any comments? I have never done a peel. My skin is driving me crazy, breakouts,bumps, deep "underground" acne, mild to moderate acne scarring. The TCA peel seems to be the one that has the most down time. If anyone has any personal thoughts or experience with this I would love to hear it. Thankyou for sharing!


----------



## Junkie (May 20, 2010)

I haven't tried any peels at all - nevermind on my own, but with someone with acne-prone skin and who has severe scarring and hyperpigmentation, I'd be extremely wary of doing a peel at all, nevermind one on your own. I think its just way too easy to make a mistake and be left with something worse than what your skin originally looked like. 

Maybe try a facial and some other services (phototherapy with lasers and so forth that encourage cell growth and zap bacteria) at the appropriate spas? I've seen some where you can go on your lunch break and no one is the wiser - yet it helps a lot. 

I think peels are my (personally) last option (next to dermabrasion). Some of them cause severe redness for weeks afterwards similar to a really bad sunburn. And you can't really put make-up over that....especially if you're peeling.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 20, 2010)

I've been thinking about trying a TCA peel. I've asked around and the consensus seems to be that they do work WELL but you have to be super careful when following instructions because you can really mess up your skin.

I've tried a couple of less abrasive peels..

The Philosophy Microdelivery Peel which people seem to love but it did next to nothing for me. I have oily, acne prone skin and it did help with the oil a bit the following day after I used it but that was the ONLY change I saw and it wasn't a lasting change.

I've also used the DDF 7-day radiance peel kit twice but I can't seem to find it on DDF's website so maybe it's discontinued? I had better results from this peel... You do a nightly peel for seven days and it did help with dark spots and made my skin appear much smoother. I was able to find the last one I bought on eBay and saved about 20 bucks. It's a $70 peel kit. But... Like I said maybe discontinued now


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (May 20, 2010)

I haven't tried any yet since they are not available in Denmark, but I will 
get some next week when I am in New York. 

I'm hoping to find one from Exuviance, that's my favourite skincare brand


----------



## Bonitinha (May 20, 2010)

I would definately go to a dermatologist to see what kind of peel would be beneficial to you.  There are so many different kinds -- glycolic, salicylic, lactic acid, TCA, and all kinds of fruit enzyme peels etc.  Some are more for sun damage/fine lines and other are suited for clearing out pores.  You probably need an expert to tell you what kind of peel you need.  They all come in different percentages, too -- from a mild mini peel, to medium, to major peels.
The more intensive peels can only be done by a dermatologist or plastic surgeon.  The lighter peels can be done by an esthetician.  I would definitely seek advice before putting chemicals on your skin.  Good luck!


----------



## MzzRach (May 21, 2010)

I like the 40% Lactic Acid peels from Makeup Artist's Choice - it is a good "starter peel".  As long as you follow the instructions carefully and do a test patch, you should be fine.

I've never tried the TCA peels as I would be wary of doing something as intense as that at home.  I think deep peels should be done under a doctor's supervision, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## marusia (May 21, 2010)

Heck no. I wouldn't try something that's a stay at home kit...because anything strong enough to work would have to be used by a doctor and anything not strong enough would be a waste of money. The owner of the spa I go to told me if a peel doesn't burn at least a little, then it isn't working.

I recently sold some Evis Md Platinum Blue machines on ebay...One woman messaged me back not too long ago. She bought the red one (for wrinkles and aging) for her and the blue one (for acne and scars) for her grandson. Now, I've never used one, because I don't have a problem with either, but she told me that she noticed a difference in her face within days, and her grandson's face started making an improvement in 12 hours. I'd check into something like that before I'd try anything that could be risky. The machines just use LED lights and SUPPOSEDLY the same therapy used in dermatologist offices.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 26, 2010)

I met someone today that just had a peel done called the VI Peel.Does anyone know anything about that? I had never heard of it, I just started researching it, it is supposed to be pain free.
Looks to be $300.00 on up to potentially $500.00. 
MzzRach, when you did the lactic acid peel how long was your face red and peeling afterward? Was it for acne or acne scars? That is what I need a peel for.
Thankyou ladies!


----------



## WhippedCrm (May 30, 2010)

I buy a gylcolic peel off ebay that is the same thing they use in the spa/dermatolgist..it is about $30..it really works and clears up acne/scars/lines and pores..I used to spend over $100 a month getting these at the derm bc my acne was so bad....these glycolic peels are very strong  and they burn..only leave it on for about 3 minutes ..then use a moisturizing mask after bc your skin will be red and itchy..i leave a moisturizing mask on overnite after i do a peel..it hurts alot for those 3 minutes but it works! nd so much cheaper with the same if not better results this is who i buy from
Glycolic Acid at WizOzKansas items - Get great deals on Glycolic Acid Kit, 70 Glycolic Acid items on eBay Stores!


----------



## ashk36 (Jun 1, 2010)

I started a similar thread back in November

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f177/c...s-home-154330/

I tried a Jessner's peel at home in February, and didn't get much of a result, but I don't think I used enough. I've meant to do another one since then, but I have been so busy and don't really have any time to hide my face if I were to have a significant amount of peeling. Fortunately, my skin is starting to look so much better lately. All I use is St. Ives green tea cleanser, oil of olay moisturizer for sensitive skin, and I do a sugar scrub at least 3 times a week. I haven't had a bad breakout in at least a month or two, and the red marks seem to be getting much lighter, which is awesome. I plan on doing another Jessner's peel one of these days. It's just hard to find a good time to have my face peeling off, especially in the summer, with two jobs, and a busy social life.


----------

